# Urgent Ryanair Baggage Help!



## nycfly89 (20 Mar 2010)

Hello all!

I am flying on Ryanair tomorrow for the first time with cabin baggage. I am wondering if I can get your opinions on my bag, and make sure that it will be "cleared" to board the plane with me.

I am not allowed to post URLs yet, but if you go to ebags.com and search for the London Fog Fog Lites 21" Upright, that is my bag.

The dimensions are as follows: 21"x14"x8.5".. this converts to the maximum Ryanair carry-on baggage allowance I am pretty sure.



Any tips or comments are greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Boyd (20 Mar 2010)

Its tight! You should be ok as long as they dont make you actually put it into the tester, which I have never been asked to do


----------



## nycfly89 (20 Mar 2010)

thank you, i feel relieved now!


----------



## mathepac (20 Mar 2010)

It would appear your luggage exceeds the maximum permitted dimensions listed here -


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Mar 2010)

Only one of your measurements is slightly over the allowance ie depth of 8.5 inches = 22cm. 
My carry-on bag measures 23cm and fits in the gauge. The trick is don't pack it too tightly and give a little push into the gauge if necessary

Also don't forget the maximum weight you can bring on board is 10kg. But unless you are carrying rocks, your bag won't take that weight of normal clothes


----------



## smg316 (21 Mar 2010)

Not sure if this is too late or not......

But last time I flew I was asked to put my bag in the test thing, and it was SLIGHTLY too large- but they let me in anyway.

Woman behind me wasnt so lucky however!


----------



## Papercut (21 Mar 2010)

I was in Manchester Airport recently & as people were in the queue for the boarding gate there was a Ryanair employee walking around with a cardboard bottomless box & was placing it over some passengers luggage. 

  He place it over one of my friend’s bag – it didn’t fit over it & he was told that his luggage size was above the restrictions (even though he had bought it specifically for Ryanair trips & it was within the restrictions). He then walked up to the tester frame & it fitted in no problem.

  The problem was that the Ryanair cardboard tester is too small. Go figure!


----------



## Milly (22 Mar 2010)

Brainwave - why don't luggage shops have one of the metal bag measurer thingies - then you could measure your bag before you buy. I know airlines differ a bit in what they allow, but they could (a) have different ones or (b) have the smallest


----------



## Tara Rua (22 Mar 2010)

Just bought a Tripp Superlite Cabin luggage bag in Debenhams for €64 reduced from €104 especially for Ryanair. Blue only at the moment, black is bought up very quickly.They have a bag measurer in luggage dept also.


----------



## knealecat (22 Mar 2010)

they are now checking the luggage at Dublin Airport, so expect to pay if your case is to large. play it safe and get a smaller case.


----------



## Meath Lady (22 Mar 2010)

Just wondering do you need to book non cabin baggage at the time of booking flights or can you book online prior to check in. First time travelling with ryan air so unclear what to do and didnt book baggage when booking flight. Will I have to pay more for not booking at time of booking flight


----------



## Fiskar (22 Mar 2010)

Just bought a Samsonite Lyra at the Outlet especially to fit the Ryan air cabin requirement, waited weeks for it to come in but worth it in the end.


----------



## maybelline (23 Mar 2010)

Meath Lady said:


> Just wondering do you need to book non cabin baggage at the time of booking flights or can you book online prior to check in. First time travelling with ryan air so unclear what to do and didnt book baggage when booking flight. Will I have to pay more for not booking at time of booking flight


 
You can go back to the website and add a bag at any time before the flight (probably up to four hours beforehand, but if last minute then reprint your boarding cards!!), it's under manage my booking or something like that. You pay what you would have if you'd done it when booking. Definitely the cheaper option than just turning up at the airport with the bag!!


----------



## Meath Lady (23 Mar 2010)

Thanks Maybelline. Thats great


----------



## undo (23 Mar 2010)

maybelline said:


> (probably up to four hours beforehand, but if last minute then reprint your boarding cards!!)



You can only add bags - or make any other changes for that matter - *before* checking in. Once you have checked in, it is too late. So always make sure to add bags, if any, before doing online check-in.


----------



## orka (23 Mar 2010)

undo said:


> You can only add bags - or make any other changes for that matter - *before* checking in. Once you have checked in, it is too late. So always make sure to add bags, if any, before doing online check-in.


Not true actually.  From  - footnote at bottom "***Up to 4 hours prior to your scheduled flight departure you can purchase online - checked bags, priority boarding, sports/infant equipment and musical instruments even if you have already checked in online for your flight"
I do this when I'm not sure when I'll be coming home - book two cheap flights a couple of days apart but only add the extras when I know exactly which one I'll be taking.


----------



## undo (24 Mar 2010)

Thanks orka for pointing out my mistake. It might be on Aer Lingus then that changes are not permitted after you have checked in. I will have a look at the conditions when I check in for my next flight tomorrow.


----------



## Giuseppe (24 Mar 2010)

> Brainwave - why don't luggage shops have one of the metal bag measurer  thingies - then you could measure your bag before you buy. I know  airlines differ a bit in what they allow, but they could (a) have  different ones or (b) have the smallest



I was in Adamson's Luggage (adamsonluggage.com) down past the Gaeity Theatre a few weeks ago and they had a Ryanair bag-measurement-thingy in the shop, so you could do exactly as you proposed.

I've no connection with them, other than as a satisfied customer of their repair service.


----------



## redchariot (25 Mar 2010)

A lot of baggage companies now make suitcases specifically designed to be hand luggage so they fit snugly into the frame. However, try not to overpack as I had a bulging suitcase on a flight recently and had to really push it to get it within the frame; just about got away with it


----------



## sam h (18 Jun 2010)

Great - just about to pack the bags & realise one of the hold all's we have always used when travelling with them, is 50*30*25......(their allowance is 55*40*20)

So even though it is smaller than what they allow, I assume they won't allow is as they are clamping down so much.  Anyone use a holdall recently as I would suspect most holdalls won't fit (they are generally more square)


----------



## Stronge (8 Jul 2010)

*Ryan Air Bags*

My daughter is travelling tomorrow, I am trying to add a bag to her booking. When I go into the section Manage my Booking etc. and the section add bag etc I select to add the bag the price of 20 euro comes up and I press continue then a little box comes up and says "cabin bag - select option" I do not seem to be able to add my bag - when I press continue this little box comes up and I do not know what I am doing wrong. Could someone please throw some light on this for me! ASAP


----------



## Stronge (8 Jul 2010)

I have finally managed to add the bag!! It suddenly struck me that I had to click "NO" in the section where they have their new cases advertised for sale at the to of the page.  It is so obvious now, I feel a right fool now as I have spent the past half hour trying to add the bag.


----------

